# Strongsville Buck???



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I had two different people send me this pic yesterday, both said they heard it was shot in Strongsville. Not sure if this is another one of the famous internet buck that makes its rounds?? Regardless it’s a GIANT!!!! Anyone know the story?


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Picture been going around for a couple years, always a different story.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

EYYYE SHOT THAT BUK


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Picture been going around for a couple years, always a different story.


That’s kind of what I figured, thanks


----------

